# Unlicensed reptiles and vets?



## kirra (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm already expecting this to be a dumb question but im being hopeful. I would also just like to preface with I am licenced but I picked up a carpet python from an unlicensed family member because he wasn't caring for it and as far as I can tell I can't put it on my licence. 

I've got a carpet python that's showing signs of a pretty gnarly respiratory infection. He had been very huffy and a loud breather since I got him but because there were no other symptoms I just put it down to him being him. Tonight I noticed his nose is very mucousy and I would ideally like to take him to a vet. The big question is can I even do that without being in a whole lotta trouble? Are vets required to inform authorities of unlicensed animals? What can I do?
[doublepost=1521022809,1521022591][/doublepost]I've stumbled across this as well. How effective would it be really? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...nt-respiratory-infections.html#/topics/758431


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 14, 2018)

Vets don't ask, and probably don't care, if you are licenced. They are more concerned about the welfare of the reptile. Just make sure you go to a vet experienced in reptiles.
Re the python, the best thing you can do is call your state's permit authority and explain the situation; they should be able to help you.


----------



## kirra (Mar 14, 2018)

pinefamily said:


> Vets don't ask, and probably don't care, if you are licenced. They are more concerned about the welfare of the reptile. Just make sure you go to a vet experienced in reptiles.
> Re the python, the best thing you can do is call your state's permit authority and explain the situation; they should be able to help you.


Okay fingers crossed on that one. I've sent a few emails out to my local vets and I'm gonna be making some calls tomorrow. I was just worried that have a duty of care or something to report it


----------



## Buggster (Mar 14, 2018)

They honestly don’t care. 

I think you’d be surprised how many people have an off license animal- either intentionally or unintentionally. You’re not the first to rescue an off license animal from someone, and you won’t be the last.
And there’s also that whole group of people who seem to forget they have to renew their license periodically (or just don’t bother) and end up with a bunch of off license animals.

If the vet asks, just explain the situation- they’re reasonable people and aren’t going to want you punished for trying to help an animal


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 15, 2018)

kirra said:


> Okay fingers crossed on that one. I've sent a few emails out to my local vets and I'm gonna be making some calls tomorrow. I was just worried that have a duty of care or something to report it


Have a look at this thread; there might be a vet on there near you.
https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/reptile-vets-in-australia.218461/


----------



## pythoninfinite (Mar 15, 2018)

A vet is highly unlikely to even ask. Their concern and obligation is with the health of the animal, not its legal status. You certainly don't need to rock up and announce that the snake is not on licence. You may care to mention that you are a licensed keeper and leave it at that - the vet's not going to look up your details and check the status of the snake. Attention at your earliest possibility is important.

Jamie


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 15, 2018)

Never have I ever been asked my licensing status at a vet appointment. (Nor have I ever offered it)


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 15, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Never have I ever been asked my licensing status at a vet appointment. (Nor have I ever offered it)


This.


----------



## kirra (Mar 15, 2018)

Awesome groovy. Thanks guys you're putting my mind at ease. I've gotten in contact with some vets and they've pointed me in the right direction so the guy is getting looked at. Cheers!


----------

